# Recommendations for logo artists



## somniumaeternum (Mar 31, 2012)

I have some designs drawn on paper for a band logo and I'm looking for someone to reproduce them digitally so that I can use them on websites, album art, flyers.. whatever. I tried but it's just not my thing and, honestly, don't want to waste my time to learn - I'd rather have someone who knows what they're doing do it right.

Any recommendations for specific artists? 

It's kind of a circular geometric thing, with some hr giger esque details (nothing too crazy really). Grayscale is fine for now too. Depending on price I may want to add a little more detail that I couldn't really do on the sketch.

Also, I'm not sure if I should be asking for vector art, or just pngs or whatever. I imagine vectors are easier to manipulate in the future but I'm not sure you can get a air brushed / drawing look with them. Any suggests would be appreciated here too (and pardon my ignorance). 

If there's anyone on here that is interested I can provide some pics of the initial artwork. Thanks!


----------



## Sofos (Mar 31, 2012)

Christophe Szpajdel. I can't recommend him eough. He's done THOUSANDS of logos.


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 31, 2012)

^Seems like he might be pricey.

AIP | ART | Facebook

He did my bands logo, for pretty cheap too.









He's unavailable until April though, just contacted him about doing the album cover and he said he is busy until then. But keep him in mind, he is quick and fair priced.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 31, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> ^Seems like he might be pricey.



actually not really. you basically get this choice: 50$ or 11 cds and a tshirt. this is because he will sell 10 of them and make a profit, while also promoting your band


----------



## Augminished (Mar 31, 2012)

I will recommend this guy:
Jon Vela Design | Facebook

He did my logo and he is inexpensive (same price as above)


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 1, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> actually not really. you basically get this choice: 50$ or 11 cds and a tshirt. this is because he will sell 10 of them and make a profit, while also promoting your band



Quite nice actually!


----------



## somniumaeternum (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess I should clarify that more than a logo I'm looking for a symbol drawing so more than text manipulation it would be actually creation of a pictograph / glyph. As mentioned, I already have it pretty much completed, just looking for someone to digitize it and add more detail as needed.

Thanks for the suggestions so far though - I'll need a text logo coming up here too I'd guess.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 1, 2012)

Alexander L. Brown is a newer guy and does some sweet stuff.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.145251822232553.32481.145187005572368&type=3
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.145212208903181.32476.145187005572368&type=3

Ba'al graphics is super knowledgable and a great guy but he is relatively pricey.
https://www.facebook.com/baalesotericism/photos


----------

